# Corn Sugar



## Jerry1 (Aug 5, 2011)

I started a 3 gal batch of Apfelwine this afternoon. The recipe I found called for dextrose (corn sugar).I looked my little town over and talked with store managers. No one had any corn sugar. So I bought what I neededin corn syrup. Recipe called for 2 lbs if making 5 gal and Icut this down to 19 oz for 3 gal. Anyone ever seen corn sugar?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Aug 5, 2011)

Corn sugar can be purchased at homebrewing stores - we use it to carbonate the beer when bottling and it is not expensive. Since corn sugar is in a dry form, by substituting corn syrup you are adding more liquid to your Apfelwine. I'm not sure if it makes that much of a difference in terms of the sugars added but it will add volume. Maybe there is someone on the forum who can help with a good conversion equation for corn syrup as a substitution.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 5, 2011)

Either way you are displacing volume. Im not at all certain on amounts as Ive never used corn syrup.


----------



## Kerry (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't know if it is going to make a difference but corn syrup is primarily Fructose not Dextrose.


----------



## Jerry1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, I have no activity in the primary this morning. Here's the recipe I used: 3 gal apple juice, Monseret (sp) yeast and the corn sugar for which I substituted 19oz of corn syrup. No nutrients, nothing else. Also said it would be ready to start nippin on in roughly 45 days. Everything else I made has to age ssooooo long the quickness was intriging. I'm really parched for a little homemade wine. TheSkeeter Pee has turned out great and I starting to have a little trouble keeping it on hands, friends and all. But, back to the Apfelwein. I'm going to give it another 24 hrs to start fermentation and if no action at that time I'm going to make a starter that has nutrients and pitch it. Any thoughts?


----------



## paubin (Aug 7, 2011)

What was your starting sg. 19 oz of corn syrup word pump it up quite a bit I'm thinking.

Pete


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2011)

Was there any sulfites or sorbate in the apple juice? IMO you should always use at least nutrient but I like to use both nutrient and energizer. If you have any wines that are done fermenting then just drop this wine on top of that slurry.


----------



## Jerry1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Paubin, I didn't check the abv. I thought the syrup was going to push up the sugar count pretty good, But I forgot to check it.


Wade, never even crossed my mind about putting on slurry from a finished wine. What I did though was made up a starter using energizer and nutrients. I'll always do this in the future. I checked the apple juice when bought and there were no sulfites or sorbate. I pitched the starter last evening and things are starting to happen. Maybe by this evening I'll have a good ferment going.


----------



## reisjdmd (Aug 9, 2011)

better check that the corn syrup did not have a preservative in it


----------



## Jerry1 (Aug 9, 2011)

No preservatives in the corn sugar. I think the mistake was that I didn't make up a correct starter before pitching the yeast. With the Montrachet yeast there is not a high fermentation period, or so I read. I definitely have fermentation going on.




I'll keep this going and let you know how this goes using the corn syrup. I ordered 2 lbs. of corn sugar from Geo Sunday.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad it got going. Using slurry is almost always the best for getting something stubborn started as this yeast is acclimated to just about anything.


----------



## Jerry1 (Aug 11, 2011)

Racked to a NEW 3 gal carboy from Geo. Sg was 102. I've got my fingers crossed this will work. Fermentation was not real robust. Could smell the alcohol though.


----------



## Jerry1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Still fermenting. Not fast, but steady.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 19, 2011)

Whats the sg now?


----------



## Jerry1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Haven't checked it, but I will in the AM. Too tired right now to mess with it.


----------



## Jerry1 (Aug 20, 2011)

Just checked the sg ad I must have misread it the last time. SG is 1.04 I look to have a thick slurry on the bottom of the carboy. Been sitting in the jug for 9 days. How long can oneleave this set on the slurry safely?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2011)

It should not be slowing down at that SG!!! Are you sure that isnt 1.0*0*4?


----------



## paubin (Aug 22, 2011)

Between apple juice and 19oz of corn syrup (which is a normal jar size if I'm thinking correctly) you should have had a rarely low starting sg. I'm sure Wade is right with the 1.004. This should definitely ferment out dry. I used to use corn syrup to ferment wine that i later accidentally cooked on the stove wit a kettle and allowed to cool through a copper tube. Quite accidentally of course...lol

Pete


----------



## Jerry1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Went back and checked. The sg was correct at 1.04. I have set down and counted the seconds between "burps" and it's right around 5-6 seconds.







Pete, that sounds like a horribleaccident. Hope everything worked outokay.


----------



## Jerry1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Racked off the lees yesterday. Had nochange in SG for two days. Fermented out to .996. Sure wish I had taken a reading at first. Has a very mild taste. Can not taste the apple at all. Thinking about getting some frozen apple juice to put in and enhance the apple taste. Put in sorbate and Kmeta yesterday. Waiting for it to clear, but I guess I better make up my mind about the flavor enhance real quick.


----------



## paubin (Sep 5, 2011)

Frozen apple juice will make a good f-pack. I've used it many times. I'd let the sorbate work for about a week before back sweetening or adding apple juice. From this point forward you have nothing but time. Also, accidents are almost always enjoyable, especially when oaked for a while for color, ect....

Pete


----------

